# Red Light question



## SteveNT (Dec 14, 2012)

I just got a red LED light for the tarantula because they dont see the red part of the spectrum. I know this is true with many fish also. 

Can anyone tell me if this applies to reptiles (or types of reptiles) or not.

thanx
Steve


----------



## phatty (Dec 14, 2012)

I am using red led for some snake at might they don't seen to be bothered by them still come out at night


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a heavily planted tank for my File Snake with strong blue and white LEDs for plant growth. He still comes out with the lights on but obviously more so when it's darker. I was thinking of adding a red LED bar if it wont bother him, hence the question.


----------



## phatty (Dec 14, 2012)

I got a few mtrs of red strip if you wanna.try


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 14, 2012)

thanks for the offer cobber, I still want to find out if they see in the red spectrum first cheers


----------



## jahan (Dec 14, 2012)

Steve, I think the red light attracts the male homosapiens.:lol:


----------



## mungus (Dec 14, 2012)

Deleted: Off Topic


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 14, 2012)

Ha ha all. Anyone know? I thought it might be a common knowledge thing, ah well Google it is.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 14, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Ha ha all. Anyone know? I thought it might be a common knowledge thing, ah well Google it is.


Spent a bit of time on google for you this evening 
Seems the common denominator is the darker the light (lower light spectrum), the less your snakes/arachnids are affected. The variable in this is if you use an infrared light which also gives out heat. 

Just my findings, but its from the Internet, it's likely to have differing opinions somewhere


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks mate, I'm talking red LED light not Infrared, We're leaving for a trip to SA/ Vic tomorrow to see the families. (watch for the Mexico post). I'll find out.

Meanwhile Suzan the Tarantula is splendidly unaware I am watching her patrol the tank and smash crickets in red light. I am glad that insects/ arachnids never solved the lung problem with scale. I would hate to meet even a 1 meter ant let alone a 2 meter spider (except from a distance


----------



## buffcoat (Dec 15, 2012)

I use red heat bulbs in all my tanks. My JCP comes out of her hide every night at the same time to perch. My corn has had a red bulb for 4 years now. With my hognose they are active during the day then head under their bedding when nightfall comes. 

Just in my observation I would say red does not bother them. Nor does blue or even dark green.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Dec 15, 2012)

I know pythons cant see IR light, and alot of people use red party bulbs, as far as I know, they cant see that either. The best way to find out is to put a red led in with your snake at night with no other light and see if its pupils are full round (cant see it) or slits (can see it)

Bluetoung knows all about reptiles and the light spectrum.... once he sees this thread he will fill you in for sure


----------



## jedi_339 (Dec 15, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> I know pythons cant see IR light, and alot of people use red party bulbs, as far as I know, they cant see that either. The best way to find out is to put a red led in with your snake at night with no other light and see if its pupils are full round (cant see it) or slits (can see it)
> 
> Bluetoung knows all about reptiles and the light spectrum.... once he sees this thread he will fill you in for sure



On a similar tangent you could wait until the file snake is active in the dark and then turn on a red light and watch for changes in behaviors, whether she/he stops or continues along as if it isn't noticed.

I'd heard a little while ago that LED lights might not be overly healthy for animals eyes. Has anyone heard this before? If so is it any leds? Or only high power ones in spotlights and head torches?


----------



## Zanks (Dec 15, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> I know pythons cant see IR light, and alot of people use red party bulbs, as far as I know, they cant see that either. The best way to find out is to put a red led in with your snake at night with no other light and see if its pupils are full round (cant see it) or slits (can see it)
> 
> Bluetoung knows all about reptiles and the light spectrum.... once he sees this thread he will fill you in for sure



If not please reveiw the thread he started on the subject here.
Sorry about this SteveNT as this covers infrared and not visible.
I would wait to see what Bluetonge1 says in regards to red light being visible to reptiles.


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey Steve, some snake species have photoreceptor pigments that can detect long wavelength light. However I doubt any studies would have been done on file snakes and as they differ from most typical species that are studied I doubt anyone will be able to give you a definitive answer. In saying that I highly doubt a dull red light will have any negative impact on the snakes or there behaviour.


----------



## Zanks (Dec 15, 2012)

Some infomation about reptile vision found here

(Removed link as it broke rule regarding unautherised advertising)


----------



## Stuart (Dec 15, 2012)

Guys, bear in mind Steve is talking about the visible light spectrum (red led lights) and not the infrared spectrum. technically you are all correct depending on what you base you post on


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 15, 2012)

Snakes can see red light as well as blue.
Source: observation over the years.


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 15, 2012)

The few times I've run red lamps (both red colored globes and infra red) it was like I had a bi-polar python , she didn't like them and was like she was always on edge


----------



## phatty (Dec 16, 2012)

well check mine with the lights on and they have round eye not slits and that is at full power when i dimm them they do not have any reaction in there eyes 
also at night there is always still some light so if you had some white led but only like 3 then i dont think it will effect them i wouldn't be putting in 500mm of strip thou unless u have a dimmer


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Dec 17, 2012)

edited under site rule #1 Any name calling or general nastiness will not be tolerated


- - - Updated - - -



phatty said:


> well check mine with the lights on and they have round eye not slits and that is at full power when i dimm them they do not have any reaction in there eyes



Sounds to me like the red light isnt bothering them..... so in answer to Steve's question, I reckon a red led strip and dimmer would work great


----------



## dangles (Dec 17, 2012)

Zanks said:


> Some infomation about reptile vision found here


That page seems to be focused more on lizards/ turtles rather than snakes imo


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks all. No idea what went on in my absence (loooong road trip) but it looks like a lot of editing going on. Hope no-one got slapped too hard


----------



## damian83 (Jan 7, 2013)

jahan said:


> Steve, I think the red light attracts the male homosapiens.:lol:



You beat me to it lol


----------



## mistabonkerz (Jan 17, 2013)

ive always used the red bulbs and there seems to be no difference to my jungle but maybe he's never known any better  i might go out and buy a different colour bulb tonight just to see if any there are any changes to his temperament


----------



## phatty (Jan 17, 2013)

most nights there is this thing in the sky unsure of what it is call but i have herd it has been around for a few thousand year that lets off light so i am guessing a dim light of any color wont hurt if they want most snake will hide if they want pitch black 
just might though any way


----------

